# Texas Toast



## lisacsco (May 27, 2007)

We had some grilled hamburgers today, and in the freezer there was a box of garlic texas toast.  When the burgers were done, I turned the grill down to the lowest setting and threw on the texas toast, it came out great and was done alot faster than in the oven.  Plus the grill marks were cute


----------



## starsfaninco (May 27, 2007)

Texas toast rules!!!  We used it for almost everything growing up.  Sandwiches, breakfast, etc.  With the exception of cornbread, texas toast was the main bread supply for my family.  Good stuff :)


----------

